# Mesh top for a rimless cube



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there any place that sells these pre-made? I know they say it's easy to make one but I have zero talent with DIY. And I bummed because my bi-colour blenny is MIA. I've found no corpse but I have a bad feeling...


----------



## JohnDipa (Jun 10, 2015)

Following. I've asked a sponsor for a quote for my 45 gallon cube many weeks ago and I'm still waiting to hear back. 
I'm curious to see what options are out there.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I did watch a utube video on how to make one using BRS mesh...wondering if anyone has tried their screen?


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

Norman said:


> I did watch a utube video on how to make one using BRS mesh...wondering if anyone has tried their screen?


I have done the BRS screen thing for mine. Easy to do, downside is it does not look great. Keeps the fish in. Would love a professional job, but cannot find anyone that will do it.

Only down side of the do it yourself it is difficult to get a perfect right angle as the mesh pulls it one way or the other.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I found someone yesterday at the MAST show. Looks like he does great work. PM me for a name if you're looking.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Contact JT on this forum if you want one professionally made. He does amazing work. I built one myself it was easy to do using clear acrylic for the frame and weld on 16 to attach the netting to it.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Norman said:


> I found someone yesterday at the MAST show. Looks like he does great work. PM me for a name if you're looking.


Is he doing it as a sideline? then post up his name. I know you shouldn't be putting up personal details, but at least a name or business contact would help others looking for similar.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I have got a deal made with a CNC shop (the hardest, most expensive part of the lids I do)

I am likely sending in an order this week.

I know I kept a lot of people hanging, but the rates I was getting quoted, I could not work with! It would have been crazy expensive!

I was at the MAST show yesterday. May have been me 

Please, do not use PM, if you are looking for me, email is best!
[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

J_T said:


> I have got a deal made with a CNC shop (the hardest, most expensive part of the lids I do)
> 
> I am likely sending in an order this week.
> 
> ...


Yes it would have been you! I didn't want to post your info without first obtaining permission.

He does great work guys! I'm getting him to make my lid and the thingie for a Refugium. I'm actually thinking maybe we just incorporate the Refugium into the back of the tank and lid? Like the Nuvo tanks have them set up? What do you think?


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

Both of you guys are talking about the same guy JT


S


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

Oops, a little late in posting


S


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Mesh for a Starfire Cube*

Good Evening JT,

sent you an email with dimensions of the 242 gal cube.

Thanks,

Neil
Mississauga


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

J T would you happen to have a picture of these mesh tops?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, there is one on the website;

www.jtcustomacrylics.com

Direct link - Mesh lid


----------

